
Ask HN: Your favorite online course for kids? - tmaly
I am trying to learn how to make a great course for kids in the age range of 6 to 10. I am quite new to this, so I am looking for some help.<p>What is in your opinion the best online course for kids?
======
hackermailman
Not exactly online but:

Computer Science Unplugged
[https://csunplugged.org/en/](https://csunplugged.org/en/)

Bootstrap Materials
[https://www.bootstrapworld.org/](https://www.bootstrapworld.org/)

Bootstrap you fill in by hand small programs using Racket, Shriram
Krishnamurthi from Brown U has a good talk here about Bootstrap curriculum and
pitfalls of trying to design a CS curriculum for kids if you're interested in
creating your own [https://youtu.be/5c0BvOlR5gs](https://youtu.be/5c0BvOlR5gs)

~~~
tmaly
These are fantastic materials, thank you for sharing.

